
Tumblr porn vanishes today - sus_007
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/17/18141106/tumblr-porn-ban-adult-content-appeal
======
legostormtroopr
In the words of Dr. Cox - "I’m fairly sure if they took porn off the internet,
there’d only be one website left, and it’d be called Bring back the porn!"

If there isn't a Tumblr called "Bring back the porn" I'd be surprised.

------
titusjohnson
The Yahoo! curse continues. Makes one wonder if the naming of Oath is simply
an acknowledgement of the curse.

